# Just closed the deal on a new truck!



## dcwn.45 (Jan 1, 2011)

I just made the deal to get an 2012 Dodge Ram 2500 crew cab short bed with a Western 8' wide out!
I did the happy dance in the garage with my dog when the financing went through![I'm sure it was quite a sight!]

This is my first new truck since 2001 and my first new plow.
I'm pretty excited , I take delivery Wed eve or fri morning of this week.
I will put pics up when I get it.
Just wanted to share my joy

Edit, 5.7 hemi gas motor


----------



## rammanriley (Jan 14, 2010)

congrats. Gas or Diesel?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Sweet! Now go do another happy dance:redbouncepurplebou:bluebounc


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

CONGRATS!!! Thumbs Up AWESOME RIG


----------



## dcwn.45 (Jan 1, 2011)

There was a miscommunication between dealers regarding the plow (long story!) But I am still taking delivery of truck on friday, and getting a new 8'ultramount installed next week.
Still pretty damn excited!
I don't really need the wideout anyway, there was talk of getting it for the same price as an 8' straight but it fell through.


----------



## 1969 Hemi RTs (Feb 28, 2011)

Sounds like a nice truck. enjoy!


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

dcwn.45;1355378 said:


> There was a miscommunication between dealers regarding the plow (long story!) But I am still taking delivery of truck on friday, and getting a new 8'ultramount installed next week.
> Still pretty damn excited!
> I don't really need the wideout anyway, there was talk of getting it for the same price as an 8' straight but it fell through.


Where you get the truck at? who you getting the plow from??


----------



## dcwn.45 (Jan 1, 2011)

Waconia Dodge, and Snowplows plus in Buffalo


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

dcwn.45;1357836 said:


> Waconia Dodge, and Snowplows plus in Buffalo


Nice choice on both


----------



## dcwn.45 (Jan 1, 2011)

Heard great things @ snowplows +


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

dcwn.45;1358138 said:


> Heard great things @ snowplows +


If you where going for a Boss I would have told you to go to farm supply. But for a Western Snow plow plus is the place.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

congrats on the new white truck that you should have by now.
P.S. I sat in your new truck before you did.


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

Where are the pics????


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

I should have taken a couple for him.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice. I got a 2012 2500 hemi laramie in october. I love it, lots of power with the new hemis. no snow plow yet but i wouldnt hesitate to put one on. itd be one comfy plow rig. good luck.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

wideout;1360885 said:


> Where are the pics????


Ya, really. Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

I purchased the same truck....put a 8.6 Western MVP Plus on it and I think it looks sharp. Now we just need the white stuff


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

clncut;1365973 said:


> I purchased the same truck....put a 8.6 Western MVP Plus on it and I think it looks sharp. Now we just need the white stuff


Show the pics don't just say you bought one. We all want pics


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

They are floating around on here somewhere. Ill track it down!


----------



## dcwn.45 (Jan 1, 2011)

I will get some pics tomorrow with the plow on [when it's daylight!]


----------



## dcwn.45 (Jan 1, 2011)

Here's a couple pics, just cell phone ones.
Here it is on the 1st day driven to work









And here it is with toolbox and plow installed and dirty, looking like a truck









It is VERY fun to have a new truck, and the plow is a dream, both to operate, and take on/off.
I had my last truck 11 years, and also went from unimount to ultramount.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Awesome! Put some mud flaps on there to help keep the rocker panel chips down.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

Banksy;1367903 said:


> Awesome! Put some mud flaps on there to help keep the rocker panel chips down.


buy the nice molded one's


----------

